# internet connection problem- help



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

my internet connection suddenly failed about 2 days ago.  we had to power cycyle the the router and modem.  the other computers on the same router network were able to connect.  my computer upstairs still had the same problem.  i am using my laptop now with the same eathernet connection my computer that doesnt get a connection with and the internet works fine on the laptop.  it just randomly stoped working and idk what to do now.  the cable is fine because i am able to use the laptop on it and the laptop doesnt get wireless so i know its not the cable.  my computer is in the system specs.  ive tried setting defualts in bios and that doesnt work either.  ive turned my firewall off and that doesnt help either.  any suggestions?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

Seems like it lost the mac address or ip of your computer. Try working the network connections options like repair. also, you may want to run command, type ipconfig /all and see what the numbers are. Im not sure if you had opened ports on your pc or what not.

EDIT: Could be your nic card on your computer. The power surge could have fried it. Do you have a separate ethernet card or on board ethernet you can try?


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have the ethernet built into my mobo.  ill try the repair.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright. Im hoping that the surge didnt fry it. You may have to look on the MOBO to check it out. If it did, Belkin makes a nice nic card you can get to replace it. Walmart and Bestbuy sell it for like 15 bucks or so.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

how will i know if its fried.  the lights still light up where the eathernet cord connect to the mobo


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

it doesnt look fried.  looks the same as it always was. no black smoke stians or anything on the silver ethernet peice.  how do i do a repair?  i tired that comand prompt you gave me and the black box screen came up for a slipt second and dissapreared


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 24, 2008)

This often happens with an IP address conflict on the LAN, or MAC address conflict or corruption on your PC, or port blocking on your PC.

Do you have a second network card you can install into the computer? If so, try it.

Things to try:

1./ Make sure the Router is DHCP server
2./ Make sure your PC is DHCP client
3./ Make sure your DNS servers are AUTOMATIC (ie allocated by router)
4./ Make sure, under system hardware drivers, that the network card is OK, ie. not red or yellow warnings.
5./ Plug in your PC to the LAN. Can you http to your router? If so, your network connection is OK.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

the repair should be a link on the left side of the network connections box. the command line is a dos emulator. It allows you to do dos based commands. If the repair doesnt work, Im not entirely sure what the deal is, unless the drivers have become corrupt or its not "activated" in your bios. If the lights are still lighting up, your nic card should be good. Maybe the pc has to be made "visible" or "seen" to the network. Does your router have a CD that came with it? My DLink DIR 615 WirlessN router has a CD that setups the internet connection. It has to be used.

EDIT: Lemonadesoda has some terrific ideas. Give them a run through as well.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

lemonadesoda, 
how do i access all of those things you posted?  is it in the router preferences or on my computer?


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 24, 2008)

make sure you Local Area Connection properties arent set with a static IP address

start>control panel>network connections

right-click on you local area connection and go to

properties>general tab

select "internet protocal (tcp/ip)" this should highlight it, than click properties and make sure it has "Obtain an IP address automatically" select and for the DNS also.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes the internet protocal is on obtain ip automatically same with DNS


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

Setting up your own Static IP isnt a bad thing though and shouldnt affect your router in any way. I know, I set up a static for me so I can download and upload torrents with no problems.

If you can access your router (for instance: 192.168.0.1 or launchmodem (whatever your instruction book says it is) then you can make sure its set as DHCP. In the same place where you saw the obtain dynamic IP, you should also be able to see your pc set to DHCP. And in the router screen, there should be a place for both the router and pc connected to be set at DHCP.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont have another eathernet card at hand that i can use


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you able to log into your router at all?


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes i can ill have to ask my dad weve done it before


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

then your connection, as lemonadesoda said, to the router is fine. Something from there to the internet is your problem. Probably something very simple too.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

well when we do it we dont access it frommy comp we do it from his comp downstairs.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

hmm, have you tried it from your computer?


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

no i never have.  do you know how i can?


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

i remember it was like a numbered adress we typed into the internet


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok it wont work on my comp.  i just got to the log in on my dads comp but i cant get the correct pass word and user name.  he wrote it down but the one thats writen down doesnt work nor the default admin and blank pass doesnt work.  is there anyway to set it back to defualt?  i tried connecting directly to the modem it again works on the laptop but no my comp.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

anyone knowwhat to do?  laptops piss me off i wish i were on my desktop


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> is there anyway to set it back to defualt?  i tried connecting directly to the modem it again works on the laptop but no my comp.



You can reset the router back to default by depressing the RESET button, usually on the back of the router for 20 secs or so.Then you can log in again with default password,you can get them here -

http://www.routerpasswords.com/index.asphttp://www.routerpasswords.com/index.asp


Please be aware that you will have to set the router up again as all settings will be lost when you reset it.

But as your laptop is working it seems to be a problem with a setting on your pc and not the router.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

so i shouldnt have to go into the router settings?  bc the router does work fine for the desktop downstairs and this laptop.  using the same port as the comp that it doesnt work on.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

should i try getting a new ethernet bridge from like best buy and see if that helps.  idk if it would help tho bc those 2 lights still light up and blink on the mobo where the ethernet connects


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

If the desktop downstairs is running XP Pro as well,I would check all the setting on it are the same as on yours.

Start in Network Connections and check everything step by step.

If you goto Start >> Run  and type CMD 

Then type-   *ping* (your router ie:*192.168.1.1*)

are you able to ping your router?


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

it gieves me a list of commads.  which do i do?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

When the prompt window opens did you type

*ping 192.168.1.1*  or what ever your router/default gateway is


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

it sent 4 packets.  each time destinartion host unreachable.  0 packets recieved. 4 lost (100% loss)


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

When you go to Network Connections and right click your connection and click Status what does say is it Connected.

If so click on Properties and then highlight Internet Protocol and click Properties and check your setting there.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

it says its disabled.  ive tried to enable it but it says it failed


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> it says its disabled.  ive tried to enable it but it says it failed



That odd...maybe a problem with your onboard LAN connection,even though it is still lighting up.

But at least you know your problem is that it is not enabled.


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes so how would i fix that?  do i have to get a serate eathernet bridge?  i mean it was woking one minute it froze playing cod4 which it does ocastionally then the internet was out on all the comps on the router and my dad power cycyled it and the other desktop and laptop worked but mine didnt.  i dont see how i just happens working fine one second then not the next


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you tried checking in Device Manager and see what it says there -maybe reinstall drivers for it or uninstall it all together and reboot and then install the drivers.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing oily. If all else fails, head to wally world or best buy and buy a cheap nic card. As I said, they arent terribly expensive. I would go to System, Device Manager, Hardware, and see if there is a red x or yellow exclamation point underneath your network settings (+ sign). If there is, go to it and see what it says. If you have your chipset drivers cd, you can just uninstall the device, then you can either scan for hardware changes, and reinstall it that way, or the best way, reboot, then have the cd in the driver. When Windows goes to install it, tell it you have the disc (or floppy) and let it pull the drivers off of their. Alternatively, y ou can take the laptop that is working and get the drivers for your mobo (lan included) if you dont have the cd.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Alternatively, y ou can take the laptop that is working and get the drivers for your mobo (lan included) if you dont have the cd.



Good idea there WarEagle 

Also found this from Micro$oft

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318291


----------



## quasar923 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow ok i just put in the driver cd that came with the mobo, unistalled the drivers for the ethernet card then repaired on the cd.   now it works fine.  i just waster multiple hours on this wow.   thanks for you help.  now i know what to do next time.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad your back online...it's crap being without your net..


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 24, 2008)

windows update has been doing some really criticaly stupid things in the hardware section, if there is a windows update for your hardware, ignore it!!! only get drivers from the ppl who made your hardware, like i have a p5k <green> board and its lan drivers are from some cheap company and the chip on it is from atheros so windows update tries to stuff the atheros drivers, and if i use them then itl cut out after a day and require a reboot to work again, i bet thats what was doing it for you :?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad to hear things are good again quasar. As oily said, it sucks without internet. Its almost as aggravating as trying to find out why you BSOD. Good to know that the Drivers fixed it. Sometimes Windows acts retarded and just messes up the drivers. Happens to me at times too.


----------

